# SMF smartphone app- tapatalk is ready to go



## watermelonslim (Jan 26, 2011)

I mostly browse the net and post on forums using my phone. This site won't even let me log in from my phone. 

It's not like my phone isn't made for this, it's an HTC Evo 4G. But this site just doesn't work correctly on it for some reason. 

Anyway, a mobile app is way better than the web browser. And I know there are lots of mobile platforms, which would require lots of apps. 

Tapatalk is an easy solution. Check it out here:

http://www.tapatalk.com/

It's totally free to get up and running on the site, and from what I understand, it only takes a couple of minutes to get set up.

Once set up, anyone with a tapatalk app on their phone can start using that app instead of their web browser.

There is current a WebOS (Palm), Android, iPhone, Windows Phone, Blackberry, and Nokia app. So that is just about every smartphone platform.

This makes it a whole lot better to post on message boards using a smartphone. And if you don't do that already, maybe you will once you try out tapatalk.

Think about these 2 scenarios...

1: You are at a store. There is a great deal on a particular part- lets say a basket. You take a picture of that basket using your phone's camera, open tapatalk, and post about the sale, and include the picture. All this is done right from your phone and only takes about 30 seconds. 

2: You're at a cookout in the park. You take some awesome q-view pictures using your phone's camera. You make the thread and post the pictures right from your phone, in like a minute.

There are countless times when this would be infinitely handier than using the digital camera, connecting it to your computer, transferring the images over, etc. And since a lot of the forums on the net are already compatible with tapatalk, you could use this same app on most (or all) of the forums you follow.

It's a lot more convenient, and a lot faster than booting up your computer. Especially when pictures are involved and you have to dig out your camera, take the pictures, boot up your computer, transfer the pictures to your computer, then make your post. 

I'm not affiliated with tapatalk in any way. I just use the app pretty much all day and it would be nice if it worked on this site too.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 26, 2011)

I have it on good authority that mobile SMF via an app such as Tapatalk is a huge priority and is just around the corner.. stay tuned for this exciting upgrade.


----------



## watermelonslim (Jan 26, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> I have it on good authority that mobile SMF via an app such as Tapatalk is a huge priority and is just around the corner.. stay tuned for this exciting upgrade.




Awesome!


----------



## bob the noob (Jan 27, 2011)

Odd, I was able to log in via my phone just fine.   I used DolphinHD which is a different browser though, and I have the UserAgent set to "Desktop" so web sites see me as a normal computer, not a mobile device.

If you still want to use the stock android browser, you can get around this by typing "about:debug" in the URL area.  it won't show anything different but it will open up more settings so you can change the UserAgent setting.

But yes, from what I've heard Tapatalk is pretty good.


----------



## watermelonslim (Jan 27, 2011)

Bob the noob said:


> Odd, I was able to log in via my phone just fine.   I used DolphinHD which is a different browser though, and I have the UserAgent set to "Desktop" so web sites see me as a normal computer, not a mobile device.
> 
> If you still want to use the stock android browser, you can get around this by typing "about:debug" in the URL area.  it won't show anything different but it will open up more settings so you can change the UserAgent setting.
> 
> But yes, from what I've heard Tapatalk is pretty good.


Weird... I am also using Dolphin HD (the only browser I use) set to Desktop. In fact, when I couldn't log in I switched the UserAgent to Mobile and it wouldn't work either.

Basically, when I hit log in (or reply and get prompted to log in) I get a huge create new or use existing log in screen that won't let me put the cursor in the existing user name. It jumps when I try to scroll to it.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 27, 2011)

I use a DROID, and would really like a mobile app that would let me in to the forum!

TJ


----------



## meatnbeer (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a new phone as of about a month ago.  I am using an HTC Desire.  I have no problem using all of this sites functions thru the standard Android browser.


----------



## captsly (Jan 28, 2011)

I never tried this site on my iPhone before but had to give it a try. Seems to be working fine as I am posting this from my iPhone 3GS


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 28, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I use a DROID, and would really like a mobile app that would let me in to the forum!
> 
> TJ




Me to!!


----------



## arnie (Jan 28, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> TJohnson said:
> 
> 
> > I use a DROID, and would really like a mobile app that would let me in to the forum!
> ...




 Me three!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2011)

Quote:


TulsaJeff said:


> I have it on good authority that mobile SMF via an app such as Tapatalk is a huge priority and is just around the corner.. stay tuned for this exciting upgrade.


Thanks Jeff~_  NOW _I have a perfectly good reason to upgrade to a smart phone (but then trying to convince Ma Dutch is going to be the real challange).


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 28, 2011)

A mobile app would be a horrible idea.  Then I'd never get anything done.  LOLOLOL

BTW I get on the site all the time from my HTC Incredible


----------



## bob the noob (Jan 28, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> A mobile app would be a horrible idea.  Then I'd never get anything done.  LOLOLOL


If it has pics I'll need to get a drool proof case...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 28, 2011)

Now I'm with Jay and say it might be detrimental to my work (if I had some) and maybe even my marriage. Well maybe not the marriage she likes the food to much.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2011)

I am glad my BB does not allow me on the site. I spend way too much time here as it is


----------



## watermelonslim (Jan 29, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I am glad my BB does not allow me on the site. I spend way too much time here as it is


It will allow you on if/when the site starts supporting tapatalk... Every smartphone will not only have access to the site, but it will be faster, smoother, more streamlined, and finger friendly than it has ever been on a phone. 

I will spend way too much time here too once we get tapatalk. I think we all will, lol.


----------

